# How early could my male pup get my bitch pregnant!!!



## kimberleena

Hi Everyone 

We have a female dog Heidi - who is 16 months old and a boy dog Toby who is 6 months old - we think she has just come into season - she has always been a humper!! she humps teddies and stuff - he has been around a female dog before who was well in season a few weeks ago and she was really flirting with him but he jsut wasnt interested!! 

Basically what are the chances of them having puppies - they are seperated at the moment just to be on the safe side!!

Thanks  Kim


----------



## hutch6

Do you want her to become pregnant by him?


----------



## kimberleena

no not really to be honest - if she did by accident then thats fine but id rather not get into that situation - we are going to get him neutered as soon as we can but our vet said that we should try and wait until hes a year old unless he gets too boistrous or very randy!!


----------



## hutch6

What about the female? Are you getting her spayed?


----------



## kimberleena

We wernt going to - the vet said we could get either done - my parents have got female dogs and my dogs come with me whenever i go over so thought it would be easier if our male was the one to be "done"

Do you suggest getting them both done or just her?


----------



## hutch6

I would suggest both. That way you don't risk any accidental litters and it is the best way to revent them mating together as well as with anything else.


----------



## kimberleena

so do you think that with his age , lack of interest etc that they could mate now?


----------



## hutch6

I understand that the male dog's testicle drop and start producinf sperm at around the 6month age so if your dog is 6months old and your bitch is coming into season then yes, your dog and bitch could mate now and produce offspring so if you don't want this to happen then I would suggest speaking to the vet about getting the bitch spayed ASAP with a view to getting the males snipped ASAP also.


----------



## Guest

kimberleena said:


> so do you think that with his age , lack of interest etc that they could mate now?


yes he could mate her they can reach sexual maturity at 6 months, you must keep them seperated whilst shes in season, i totally agree with Hutch i would get them both neutered.. breeding is a massive responsibility.


----------



## rocco33

> no not really to be honest - if she did by accident then thats fine


Not really fine - breeding takes a lot of planning, health tests to be done prior to mating. Accidents are never a good thing.

In answer to your original question, yes, he could mate with her and get her pregnant. It would be kinder to your dog if you could send him away, to stay with a friend, family member or even kennel him. I would suggest you get her neutered once she has finished her season (around three months after) to ensure you have no accidents in the future. Also, keeping them separate is not as easy as it may seem. You need two doors between them at all times. He's probably not interested if she's not ready, but things could change when she ovulates.


----------



## kimberleena

Yeah ive been reading up on the internet about it - ill ring the vets today and see how soon he can go in for his op - until then i can take him to stop with my boyfriends parents - 

Thank you


----------



## Guest

thats excellent to hear i just wish more people were as responsible as you are


----------



## kimberleena

hes going in on monday for the op so - the vet said shes in the 1st stage of the season where she bleeds but apparently its the 3rd week after the bleeding has stopped when she ovulates and thats when he would want to mate her etc but hes going in before that so - alls well


----------



## Sleeping_Lion

Brilliant to hear you've got it all sorted, your vet isn't quite right however. All bitches are different, once they start bleeding they can ovulate from very early to very late in the season, and depending on the individual bitch, they are fertile for either a couple of days, or several days. My bitch is pretty standard, she will *stand* (be receptive) at around 9 days into her season, and then it starts to tail off after about day 13/14. This is all theoretical mind you, just from observing her as I've never mated her, yet! Vets don't actually know an awful lot about dog reproduction. Your boy will also be able to sire litters after he's had the snip, it has been known for a dog to sire a litter as much as six months later, so you will still need to be careful


----------



## Tanya1989

Rep coming your way... if only half the people that come into the breeding section had an ounce of your common sense I'd have a hell of a lot less grey hairs :thumbup:.
What you have said, and the advice you have openly taken is restoring my faith in human kind's response to the canine world.

Be aware: as mentioned above, they can be fertile anyday of their season, even when they appear to have little effect on the boys, sperm can live in the uterus for a week, and only reactivates when needed ie ovulation.
Also after the boy has the snip he can remain fertile for a good few weeks so you aren't in the clear yet. So sending him away until 30days after you first noticed blood is the safest bet.


----------



## swarthy

Firstly well done on being responsible, it's a pity more don't take the same route.

Re: your bitch getting accidentally pregnant - it would be a disaster because aside from the need for any health tests to be completed - she is too young to be having babies.



kimberleena said:


> hes going in on monday for the op so - the vet said shes in the 1st stage of the season where she bleeds but apparently its the 3rd week after the bleeding has stopped when she ovulates and thats when he would want to mate her etc but hes going in before that so - alls well


Grrrr - vets again 

Every single bitch is different - all mine bleed for their entire season - they don't have colour changes - I've had a girl produce litters from day 8/9 matings, and from day 14 matings - whereas others have had successful litters from day 21 + matings.

======================

Even though your boy is being neutered, he will still be capable of potentially getting her pregnant for around *6 months after the operation*.

In addition, just because he is neutered doesn't mean he isn't capable of knowing she is ready for mating, physically mating with her and tying - and if they are alone, potentially doing them both some serious damage 

====================

Would have to say I agree with the others and the best way to go would be to neuter them both.

I've been very lucky with my boy so far - he's really not that bothered - although two of them are ready - and he's a little whingy atm but nothing horrendous as I know some encounter. It almost makes me think that the worst thing I could do is use him


----------



## haeveymolly

Wow this has to be a first, so nice for someone to come on here ask for advice problerbly not read and got all what she/he bargained for and still stuck with you all and taked the advice on board, makes a nice refreshing change.


----------



## kimberleena

Well i dropped him off this morning! it was quite gut wrenching  he cried all the way in the car, wouldnt go into the vets so i had to pick him up and carry him in and then he sat crying in the waiting room!!! His little sad face when the woman led him off!!! Bless him  anyhow ive just rang and the operation has gone well and hes back in his recovery cage!! Picking him up at 6 - apparently hes got a cone to stop him licking it - but if he dosnt get on with that they are giving me a baby grow to put him in!!!! hmmm

Anyway just wanted to say thanks for all your comments  ivev posted a few times about different things and i always appreciate everyone replying to me 

Thank You  xxxxx


----------



## sequeena

What a lovely thread. Well done OP


----------



## celicababe1986

aww bless him, best for him tho!! what breeds of dogs do you own? x


----------



## Tanya1989

sequeena said:


> What a lovely thread. Well done OP


Its so refreshing to see isn't it? :thumbup:


----------



## kimberleena

Ive got a little black white and brown jack russell called Heidi and then Toby whose 6 months old and hes a Jack Russel cross Patterdale Terrier - but he looks more Patterdale than Jack Russel Bless him  ill have to try and upload a picture


----------



## celicababe1986

kimberleena said:


> Ive got a little black white and brown jack russell called Heidi and then Toby whose 6 months old and hes a Jack Russel cross Patterdale Terrier - but he looks more Patterdale than Jack Russel Bless him  ill have to try and upload a picture


would be lovely to see


----------



## kimberleena

View attachment sofa.bmp










View attachment heidi sleep.bmp


----------

